# Forum Cleanup?



## Negrek (Mar 17, 2020)

Since the forums recently got a facelift, I was wondering, would it make sense to also do a little restructuring/spring cleaning? There are a lot of subforums that haven't been active in a long time (or really ever, lookin at you Pokemon Anime). Maybe some of these could be merged with other forums or somehow archived? For example, the Safari Zone and Wi-Fi League haven't been used in a long time, Art Requests and Sprites/Pixel Art could easily be subforums of Artwork, etc. I think it might make the board a bit more lively to take some of the little-used subforums out of the top-level navigation. It's kind of weird to scroll past a bunch of dead forums to get to those that are being used, like Mafia waaaay at the bottom.

Similarly, sticky threads might be worth looking at again, since a lot of them are old and out of date. Like, in this very forum... Is #tcod still a thing? If so, is it somewhere we want to be directing people? My impression is that the Telegram chat is still active, so maybe that should be stuck instead?


----------



## Eifie (Mar 17, 2020)

#tcod is not still a thing; I tried joining once a couple months ago and the only other person there was Strife89, haha. Telegram should probably be stickied?

I find some of the stickied threads just seem to sort of be clutter... I think maybe they were previously stickied so people wouldn't repost them? Stuff like, e.g. in this forum the which style do you use thread, what do you think of fellow forumgoers, if you were an admin... what would people think of unstickying them?

Also, this reminds me that I think on vBulletin we were able to collapse categories (e.g. Creativity) and we don't seem to be able to anymore. That would be nice to have.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah, I've been thinking of doing something like that. I've got a lot of things to do, though, and don't see an obvious "Merge forums" option in the admin CP, so I'd have to look for a solution to make it happen.

Sticky threads are definitely something that needs to be gone through.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 19, 2020)

If you want to directly merge forums I think you'd have to do a mass thread move and then delete one of them, yeah. But if all you want to do is make one forum a subforum of another, it's pretty simple; to make Fan Request Shops a subforum of Artwork, for example, click on its name in the node list in the admin panel and select "Artwork" as the parent forum, and that should take care of it.

I'm happy to do forum reorganization or sticky review if that would help. I've kind of avoided touching any of the settings because I figure you don't want me making those sorts of decisions for you, but I don't have a problem doing it. For now I unstuck the #tcod thread and stuck the Telegram thread after making myself a moderator so I had thread editing powers. Can someone confirm that the link in the OP of the Telegram thread is still the correct one to use for the chat? Looks like it hasn't been touched since 2017.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 19, 2020)

I would rather make those decisions myself, yeah.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes, the link in the Telegram post is correct.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 20, 2020)

I've made some forums subforums and gone through all the sticky threads. Will probably properly merge some forums later.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 20, 2020)

Nice! I appreciate a bit less scrolling on the index, heh.


----------

